# Are you have a healthy pregnancy after multiple losses?



## Round2

Had my second D&C in 6 months two weeks ago. I'm having a really low day today and could use some happy stories. Any ladies out there who've had multiple miscarriages and are having a healthy pregnancy? 

Thanks!!


----------



## hb1

Oh Round2 :hugs: so sorry for your loss. I've only had one mc so no help there but there are several ladies here who have had multiple losses.

So so sorry 

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

I've had 2 early m/c this year, am now 28 weeks pregnant and still worried. It's an awful thing to go through. Big hugs, and lots of sticky babydust xx


----------



## zoe87

i had 2 mc in the space of 7 months, it took me 14 cycles to get pregnant again and so far so very good.

i still have my low dAys and think it is understandable for someone who has gone thro what we have :hugs:


----------



## Claire788

2 MC's and 3rd time lucky for me :) xx


----------



## kanga

hi R2 :hugs: sorry for our losses x

I had my 2nd d&c in 8 months in August. I felt like I would never get pg again. I feel soon after and am now 8+2 (I haven't got past 8 before) and have lots of ms so its looking promising.

There is always hope, I hope you get your sticky bean soon x


----------



## roonsma

Hi Round2,

Big hugs to you hun, multiple losses are a terrible thing- there's many of us who have been there and felt your pain.

I had a son in 2006, was pregnant after 7 months of trying- no problems other than regular stuff.

I got pregnant june last year only to discover a MMC at 10 weeks

I then had 2 further early M/C between 5-6 weeks, at which point i was fairly convinced my son had been a fluke and i'd never have another successful pregnancy

I then fell pregnant in june this year and I am over the moon to be 24 weeks today! It hasn't been easy, i've not been able to enjoy this pregnancy like i should have and it'll be a relief to have a healthy baby.

I suppose what i'm trying to say is stay strong hun, it'll happen for you. I know its easy for me to say in my position now, but i was where you are 6 months ago. Big hugs to you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I've had 4 M/C's in 18months, from 6-10weeks, I'm now pregnant again and touch wood everything is going well.xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

4 m/c in the past year, never got past 5+1, this is the most successful pregnancy so far for us! My symptoms are much stronger and I have faith (which wobbles regularly) that this one will be our baby. 
Good luck x


----------



## Round2

Thanks for all the wondeful stories Ladies - definately cheered me up. Good luck to all of you, I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful healthy babies.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi, so sorry for your losses.

I have a 2 year old boy that I had no problems through the pregnancy really.

After trying for #2 I had 2 MMC one at xmas (had the D&C in jan) and one at Easter (had my 2nd D&C in May). Both of which I had to have D&C's for. After I put myself and hubby on pre conception vitamins and decided that we wouldn't try for another 3 months.

Well in June about 4 weeks after having my 2nd D&C, I was pregnant. I'm now at 24 weeks and 2 days and all is looking good.... we found out we're having another boy... and I can't wait.

I hope you get 3rd time lucky like we did...! I shall keep my fingers crossed for you.

xxxx


----------



## Round2

Thanks Chimpette. Your story sounds similar to mine. I had no problems with my DD...just had two MMC and D&C in a row trying to concieve #2. I hope my story has a happy ending like yours!! You've given me hope!!


----------



## Chimpette

There's definately hope, but I would recommend the vitamins, or at least to give your hubby zinc vitamins, as I was told this could help us....

And who knows if it did or not...! I shlall be keeping my beady eye out for you... 

xxxx


----------



## Outdoormom

I have just joined this website:)... I have just had my 3rd m/c and it was really hard this time because I seen the baby and had a heartbeat...

I do have one child and he just turned 4 in October which I am sssssssooooo blessed to have him!!! I went onto get pregnant last year to m/c march 2009 and then I got pregnant again to m/c and May of this year. Then I got pregnant in September to m/c in Nov..... I was so upset and I thought everyting was good since I made it past 5 weeks but I know things happen for a reason...

I wanted to know did you girls have any testing and do you think it is crazy of me because I want a baby so bad to just go ahead and TTC again or should I wait to get the testing done?????

Thanks girls for you time and I hope you are having a good day:)....


----------



## FierceAngel

i had 4 early mcs and then went onto have luisa xxx


----------



## smashley

I'm 18 weeks pregnant after three miscarriages. I had the last miscarriage back in April. I didn't think I could have children and I gave up on the idea. Then this baby came along and surprised me. My dr. said everything looks fine, so I hope it stays that way. I don't think my OH would stay with me after another miscarriage, tbh. Last April was hard on both of us.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi round2 I had two healthy pregnancies then two miscarriages. im delighted to say that im 29 weeks today and baby is doing really well. 

I have to agree with chimpette about the vitamins. we were ntnp for 3 years before we got pregnant with our son. It only happened after hubby started on zinc supplements for a skin condition. Similarily he is back on them for the same reason now and this pregnancy is progressing well. Could be a coincidence but anything is worth a try.

Good luck with ttc. hope to see you in here soon. :hugs:

outdoor mom I would try to hold off for a little while if you are going to be getting testing done anytime soon. I know its hard but if you get the testing done and they find a reason which could prevent you a lot of pain in the future I think it would be worth it. Sorry for your losses and good luck with the testing and ttc. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Thanks ladies....I love hearing your happy stories. I'm constantly looking through journals to read about people who've gone through this and had a happy ending. It's very reassuring.


----------



## stacey_

big hugs for you sweetie, ive had one this year and im waiting for this preg to turn into one. we have only told our parents and no one else cos unfortunately no one understands the grief all of my friends have great pregnancies.. so were keeping quiet this time until we get passed the 12 weeks so fingers crossed... keep trying hunny and never give up. dh and i were about to give up after trying for 2 years and having the m/c we had in may, its too depressing, then i got a unexpected positives on pee tests and havent looked back... its ur dream sweetie, and were all here for support x x


----------

